# Unhealthy Nerita snail in LFS



## daniel19831123 (12 Feb 2010)

I've been looking around to find a decent nerite snails. My LFS has some of it but they are never healthy. First seen them in the tank a week after they arrive and then return a week later to see how they are doing and 90% of them appear dead. I've tried purchasing those one that appear alive i.e. those that are climbing on the glass but they never survive more than a week after purchasing. I bought 6 yesterday and only 2 started moving around after being acclimatised to my tank. The other 4 just remained motionless. 

The LFS has claimed that they were acclimatised properly before adding into the tank and the reason that many of them died was because of the shrimp in the tank! What a whole lot of BS. 

Anyone know where I can get healthy stock of nerita snails without paying through my nose for it?


----------



## danmil3s (12 Feb 2010)

I got some from aqua essentials some time ago and they are doing fine ive had a look for you and there doesnt seem to be any on there web site at the momment but you could try e mailing them good luck


----------



## basil (12 Feb 2010)

rare aquatics have got some in. Her stock is very good too!

www.rareaquatics.co.uk

She's got some Battman Snails and Hairy Snails at the moment......


----------



## daniel19831123 (12 Feb 2010)

This is what I mean. Those site that frequent stock good snails normally charged quite a lot for the snail. I'm nit sure if this is due to losses during acclimatisation or profit margin. The local fish shop was selling each for 1.50 and 6 for 6 quid.will be gutted to find that the snail doesn't survived the delivery


----------



## danmil3s (12 Feb 2010)

there's some cool stuff there i might get some shrimp from there if i can convince my wife we need a shrimp tank "it will balance the room don't you know"


----------



## dw1305 (14 Feb 2010)

Hi all,
RareAquatics is the web site of Jo ("JoZebs"), it is her hobby and she is a well known hobbiest in L number circles, she is definitely an expert aquarist, it might be a bit more expensive but she won't sell you any rubbish.
cheers Darrel


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Feb 2010)

Well that's great. might pay her website a visit soon then. cheers Darrel


----------

